# capoeira for self defence?



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Dec 24, 2006)

hi

this may sound like a stupid question

do you think capoeira is a good art for self defence? what are the pros and cons?

your thoughts?


----------



## CuongNhuka (Dec 26, 2006)

Capoeira was created by Portugese slaves in Brazil as a way to fight back against there masters. After they were freed, Capoeira was out lawed. It was determined that it was street fighting, unsafe, and those who did it were training to do anything from start gangs to take over the country. It wasn't until recitnly that it was made legal. But it is still a brutal form of self defense if applied correctly.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Dec 26, 2006)

CuongNhuka said:


> Capoeira was created by Portugese slaves in Brazil as a way to fight back against there masters. After they were freed, Capoeira was out lawed. It was determined that it was street fighting, unsafe, and those who did it were training to do anything from start gangs to take over the country. It wasn't until recitnly that it was made legal. But it is still a brutal form of self defense if applied correctly.


 
ive seen some videos of capoeira vs kung fu (sparring) and whenever the capoeira fighter started all his flashy looking ground work he got hit and usualy lost balance and fell over , he seemed to be more effective whilst he just kept to basic techniques like front kicks (cant remember any of the proper names sorry) , and he pulled off about 3 exelent takedowns (i love the throws/takedowns taught in capoeira). the kung fu guy got a lot of hits on him which would have probably ended the fight it it was real and he carried on hitting instead off stopping.

on the street if i was an untrained punk looking for a fight and i started on a capoeirista and he started his ginga and was dancing around doing all his flashy techniques i would definitaly regret starting on him and i wouldnt know what to do in the situation. 

so i gree its a brutal form of self defence , but if i was a capoierista on the street i would keept it simple with the kicks and avoid the more  highly dynamic kicks.

chris


----------



## CuongNhuka (Dec 26, 2006)

most of the flashy stuff is meant for two things: with training it can be used as an attack (seen it happen); it also makes the complex, though generaly considered "realistic", stuff look easier. though with capoeira i cann't say with any degree of certinty. try the other areas. i'm sure one of them will have somehting to say from expreince.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 26, 2006)

You do continualy use your hands as a base, giving you less margin for error.
Sean


----------



## thetruth (Dec 27, 2006)

Though some of the kicks and what not generate alot of power and I'm sure are very good for self defence I couldn't personally see myself busting into the jenga when confronted


Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## CuongNhuka (Dec 29, 2006)

I do Jenga in sparring some times. Good way to mess with people. The only true way to tell if some thing will or will not work in a fight is to do one of two things.
1) pick a fight with a 250lb. biker named "Bubba" who has a "born to kill" tattoo and survive. Or 
2) Have faith.

I'm sorry but what a lot of people think I cann't use in a fight I can, and i know. Truelly the only way you could ever know if something will work in a fight is by being in a fight. Thats why I don't reality martial arts and mma. Unless you've been in a real fight (and I mean for real, as in you could die) you don't know what will or will not work. But I'm off topic.

it could also be in the application of the movement/idea.


----------



## searcher (Dec 30, 2006)

I am of the impression that it is the same as any other style available.   It all depends on the situation and the one using it.   It may be successful today and not tomorrow.    There are a bunch of environmental factors that have to be taken into consideration no matter what style is being used.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Dec 30, 2006)

searcher said:


> It may be successful today and not tomorrow.


 
or even the other way around


----------



## thetruth (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a question.   If the Jenga is the basis for the moves then how do you deal with a surprise attack with no time to do it?    Also if you are trying to de-escalate a situation through talking and nonthreatening body language when does one start the jenga and how quickly after it is started can a kick or what ever be launched?  Seems to me that the jenga helped hide it as a dance but is somewhat ineffective now days.

Just some thoughts
Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jan 2, 2007)

You hit the nail on the head. Doing jenga is not for a suprise attack, nor if you are trying to de-escalate something. Jenga is for moments of calm after it has already started. And again, jenga (in a fight) is somewhat outdated. Though, if you were to talk to someone who has truely mastered Capoeira, I'm sure they could explain in great detail how one could apply jenga in a fight.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 3, 2007)

OK, I have been on vacation since Christmas and just got back, so I didn't get a chance to comment earlier.

There is a lot to this discussion, and I hope to not need to retype it all over again.  Instead, I will direct you all to review a thread that I had started over on Kenpotalk, about Capoeira vs. Kenpo.  I think a lot of what was discussed over there is relevant to this discussion.  

The thread is found here: http://www.kenpotalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2879&highlight=capoeira

I hope this is informative, and I would be happy to elaborate on any points or questions that anyone might have.

oh, and by the way, the term is "ginga", not "jenga".

Hope this helps.


----------



## samurai69 (Jan 15, 2007)

chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;;687234 said:
			
		

> hi
> 
> this may sound like a stupid question
> 
> ...


 

theres a guy on this forum http://selfprotection.lightbb.com/index.htm that teaches capoeira with a SD bias


----------



## Jon_B (Jan 21, 2007)

It does depend alot on the situation. There is no best Martial Art, but Capoeira is so diverse as a striking art, it is in a class of its own. Martial Acrobatic Dance  .....

For one (if the situation calls for fighting): It depends on your opponent. You can't know what attacks they are prepared to respond to, nor what training they may have had in the past. Some people might not be ready for the acrobatics or even the basics. You have the find out for yourself.

I compare Capoeira to Muay Thai in the sense that in Muay Thai you learn to use almost your entire leg to effectively strike. In Capoeira, you learn to use almost your entire body to effectively strike in manners that are sometimes so unorthodox that your opponent might be tripped up

Secondly, it depends on you. What type of techniques do you think are effective? Strikes?Grapples?Combos?Acrobatics?


----------

